# Am I a stalker?



## Gitanes (Apr 14, 2004)

Hi Guys, I would like to say that I come here a lot but I don't talk because I am a woman and ice fishing is traditionally a man thing. Fishing .period. is a typically a guy thing. I appreciate every word I read from all of you, but I am a bit hesitant to post because of the exclusion I feel. It's probably all in my head, but, whatever. I just want you all to know I love being here and because I am shy I don't talk much and that could be why there are others who are members and don't post. This was prompted by the Mosquito post but thought it needed to be adressed separatly.
Here is a bit, since I am posting now, that I can contribute....
We live in the cuyahoga valley and are shore bound for the time being. It really doesn't matter much because we can fish the Cuyahoga river in one afternoon and catch at least 8 different species of fish. Just love those Smallies and Pike!!! The Cuyahoga is becoming an incredible fisherie that most people don't know about. Of course we are 'catch and release' in the river, but when it comes to Ice fishing!!! we can treck out to anywhere we want and that is what makes it so fun for us. Plus you never know what will come out of that hole. We go to Nimi and Mogadore and a few small ponds in the Valley and of course, Presque....our flag is on order!!! We got ourselves a Vex for Christmas and are pretty bummed about this warm up. 
To pull it all together, I just want to say that not all of us are as talkative as some of you fellows, but we love you and this site and everything you have to say.
My New Years resolution is to talk more,
Git


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

I hope you do talk more...we need all the input there is out there. everyone has something to contribute, even if it is just a question!


----------



## devildog (Jan 2, 2005)

Don't be afraid to post on this sight. Like johnboy said "even if its just a question". We are all here because we love the sport and to help each other out. I too have been viewing this sight for a long time and only recently started to post. Thats mainly because I haven't been out much since I got married and bought a house. Lots of resonsibility eating up all the time I used to spend on the water. I used to get out 4 days a week minimum!!! But I'm starting to get out there again. Anyway welcome!


----------



## exexec (Apr 12, 2004)

Not really.


----------



## MadMac (May 2, 2005)

I don't think any of us care if you are woman. The Real Lady has quite a following and before she was on the tour she posted all the time. My thoughts on people not wanting to listen due to age, sex, race, etc. are if you close your mind it might just stay closed. The richest man in the world can learn something from the poorest.


----------



## Full_Choke (Apr 13, 2004)

Git,
Its also important not to forget that you are using a user name.I didnt know your a lady and sure it doesnt matter.


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Please keep posting! We are glad to have you here and welcome your post, comments nd input anytime. Like you I can't wait 'till we get the cold back so we can get back on the ice. Hope to see you at Presque Too.


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

We have a very diverse website here, and like what was posted before, we just like to talk fishing! So keep on posting, asking questions, sharing experiences. Who knows, you may learn some different things and may help others here to learn something new too!

Can't wait until the ice returns, I GOTTA GET OUT AND FISH!!! LOL!


----------



## lv2fish (Jun 23, 2005)

Welcome aboard, my best fishing buddy is my Mother. She taught me how to fish when I was very young and we still go fishing in any weather and anytime even after 30 years. Heck she even gets on the ice with me every now and again. I have learned alot from her and she even outfishes me on most outings!!!


----------



## Whaler (Nov 16, 2004)

Don't be afraid to post and discuss things. Reel Lady does a lot of posting and discussing! By the way, where is Reel Lady? We haven't seen anything here from her for quite awhile.


----------



## jshbuckeye (Feb 27, 2005)

I have more questions i bet then good reports on fishing. I try to report what ive done as far as fishing. But a guy can only beat himself up sp much. Hope to hear from you and yours cause i need all the info i can gather good bad or indifferent.
________
No2 Vaporizers


----------



## Master Angler (May 26, 2004)

LOL...lurker maybe..stalker no....


----------



## Gitanes (Apr 14, 2004)

You're right! Lurker...lol. Blonde moment. Thanks everyone for your replies.
Since the ice is messed up now, my husband (Fishrun) and I decided to run down to the river over the weekend and see if maybe the Pike would still bite. Nope! But he did hook onto a hugh carp. Funny, I thought carp hibernate and don't eat in the winter. Apparently this one must have thought the minnow looked pretty tasty and couldn't pass it up.


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

Wow, I read two posts today from 2 new members and they are both women. Now what do ya think about that guys? Who knows, maybe some of their friends will join too! Good deal!! Oh yeah...welcome!


----------



## greg3891 (Apr 19, 2004)

Carp will hit in the winter, You should check out the carpin forum and see some of the nice winter carp guys are catching, and welcome aboard you will like it here, just wade through the BS (LOL) and you will be fine


----------



## lunder (Aug 23, 2005)

Welcome....And remember: There are no stupid questions.....But, there are stupid answers!


----------



## Reel Lady (Jul 4, 2004)

Whaler said:


> Don't be afraid to post and discuss things. Reel Lady does a lot of posting and discussing! By the way, where is Reel Lady? We haven't seen anything here from her for quite awhile.


I've been sitting here depressed because I can't be out on my boat, my tackle sits in the basement begging to come out and play, my heating bills are going to put me in the poor house, etc.....
Kidding, well, kinda 
Actually, the end of the year is a very busy time for me under normal circumstances. The usual end of the year business issues, taxes, working on my website, holidays, 2 kids back from college, 2 funerals, and continuing to work hard on gaining advertisers/sponsors for the Women's Bassmaster Tour. All that and more!
I'm so anxious to fish, that I actually told "Sliderville" that I was ready to go out ice fishing with her! Believe me, that gesture was simply out of pure desperation! ( I am scared of the whole ice thing...) I NEED my fix!!! 
Well, thats all for now, I really should be heading off to bed 
Marcia


----------



## sliderville (Apr 21, 2004)

G., I used to feel the way that you do . I have ice fished off and on for over 20 yrs and I always stayed away from people on the ice. I love the ice more than soft water. Last year I met some really great guys from this site and it has made ice fishing so much better. It is nice to have someone to fish with now. The guys have always been friendly and helpful when needed. Greg wouldn't say it,and it hurt me deeply,lol, but I am his best buddy on the ice. Keep posting. It's nice to see other women on here that love the ice. Now if we can just get Marcia out there. lol.


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

marcia...I can't even get sliderville out on the ice...it's always one excuse after another!!!! ;D and when did you become greg's best buddy??? I thought I was! =(


----------



## sliderville (Apr 21, 2004)

At Tim's tourney last year when he couldn't find fish and came over to where the ladies were catching fish. Too funny Jb.


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

hahahaha...greg doesn't have any buddies =(


----------



## greg3891 (Apr 19, 2004)

The reason I wont let Johnboy fish by me on the ice, is i dont want all that extra weight around me, just like he says all meat ( about 300 lbs of it) LOL
We need Ice Johnboy, and as for the best buddy thing, yes Charm is my best buddy on the Ice, now she can pay me the five dollars she offered me to say it, Just kidding, As most of you know she is a good person with a heart of gold, dont get much better, other than that she sucks at fishing LOL


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

LOL! I've always found that when sliderville isn't out chopping down trees or rescuing kittens that she's a pretty good ice fisher. Much better than Greg or Johnboy.... LOL!!!!

Too bad this little cold snap isn't hanging around longer....I need to get on some ice somewhere...


----------



## greg3891 (Apr 19, 2004)

The part I said about her sucking at fishing, You should see her in action, she catches plenty of fish but wont give them to me, She tells me she is catch and release and i am flour and grease. Bring on the Ice


----------



## Whaler (Nov 16, 2004)

Reel Lady, I was wondering why we haven't heard from you lately. I thought maybe you moved to the Sunny South ( Bass country ). LOL Why don't you and your husband each buy a pair of waders and do some Steelhead fishing? Once you get the feel for it and start catching them you'll forget about catching Bass. For a REEL fight and a beautiful fish you can't beat a Steelhead. There may be some below the falls in Chagrin Falls but I doubt if many get over the dam at Gates Mills. Fish Gates Mills on downstream toward Lake Erie. It makes the Winter go fast when you can get out tere and either fish for Steelhead or go ice fishing. I Reely feel sorry for those who can't or won't fish during the Winter. Have a good day.


----------



## sliderville (Apr 21, 2004)

Thanks for all of the left handed compliments you guys.You guys were really making me LMAO. See what I mean about great guys Gitanes. Sorry we got off the subject. You and your hubby need to hook up with a bunch of us on the ice. We have a blast. You are welcome to join us anytime.


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

If I couldn't get out for some type of fish/fishing in the winter, I believe that I would now reside in some sort of psychiatric ward!! Thank God for all the available ways to fish...winter & summer!!


----------

